# Old Mantis



## Rick (Dec 16, 2008)

Shes an old girl. I have had her since the ooth I think. She molted into adult on 4/21/08 and I had her about three months prior to that so she is about a year old. She has laid 9 ooths with the last one laid two days ago. It was very small. Last night her abdomen filled with air and I doubt she will be alive by the time I get home from work.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 16, 2008)

Poor baby, they do work hard while their here.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 16, 2008)

Awww... poor baby (her, not you... lol. We all know men don't show their emotions, and I'm not implying you're upset... but you have my sympathy anyway  ).

Hey Rick, can you tell me more about their abdomen filling up with air? Never heard of that before, and I'm curious. Thanks.


----------



## Rick (Dec 16, 2008)

Katnapper said:


> Awww... poor baby (her, not you... lol. We all know men don't show their emotions, and I'm not implying you're upset... but you have my sympathy anyway  ). Hey Rick, can you tell me more about their abdomen filling up with air? Never heard of that before, and I'm curious. Thanks.


She was pretty much dead when I got hom a little bit ago. I don't know. She laid an ooth and her abdomen was pretty flat. Then overnight it got huge like in the pic. I lightly squeezed it and it is full of air or maybe it is gas? She had a good run of a year.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 16, 2008)

Rick said:


> She was pretty much dead when I got hom a little bit ago. I don't know. She laid an ooth and her abdomen was pretty flat. Then overnight it got huge like in the pic. I lightly squeezed it and it is full of air or maybe it is gas? She had a good run of a year.


I see... hmmm...


----------



## shorty (Dec 17, 2008)

What species is that? Rhombodera sp.?


----------



## Rick (Dec 17, 2008)

shorty said:


> What species is that? Rhombodera sp.?


Yeah.


----------



## Anleoflippy (Dec 17, 2008)

Poor thing...

Maybe is old age like humans do...

But I feel sad For that Malaysian Shield Mantis...

It is a Malaysian Shield Mantis right???


----------



## Rick (Dec 17, 2008)

Anzilleoflippy said:


> Poor thing...Maybe is old age like humans do...
> 
> But I feel sad For that Malaysian Shield Mantis...
> 
> It is a Malaysian Shield Mantis right???


Why be sad? She was a YEAR old. She had a good long life.


----------



## shorty (Dec 17, 2008)

Rick said:


> Why be sad? She was a YEAR old. She had a good long life.


No doubt. I would celebrate this rather than mourn it. It's a big accomplishment to have a mantis live that long. Is this the longest lived mantis you've ever had?


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes this species can live for a long time if kept below 80F and fed sparingly. I have few adult which were power feed and only managed to live for about 6 months. The one that kept cooler and fed sparingly continue to live on for 10 months. Although both produced about the same number of oothecae in the end. HOwever, this species can get sick (throwing out) and when that happen the mantis adult life span reduces greatly.


----------



## Rick (Dec 19, 2008)

shorty said:


> No doubt. I would celebrate this rather than mourn it. It's a big accomplishment to have a mantis live that long. Is this the longest lived mantis you've ever had?


I believe so. Most of her ooths went to members of this board. I kept her last two but I don't expect them to hatch. I had no problems with her until her last week.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 19, 2008)

Rick said:


> I believe so. Most of her ooths went to members of this board. I kept her last two but I don't expect them to hatch. I had no problems with her until her last week.


Why do you think they may not hatch?


----------



## Rick (Dec 19, 2008)

Katnapper said:


> Why do you think they may not hatch?


One is very small and both are not shaped correctly at all. She was last mated on 5/21 which is just another reason.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 19, 2008)

Rick said:


> One is very small and both are not shaped correctly at all. She was last mated on 5/21 which is just another reason.


Oh, I see... Thank you.


----------



## Anleoflippy (Jan 10, 2009)

Rick said:


> Why be sad? She was a YEAR old. She had a good long life.


I see...

Well congratz on keeping her for a year...


----------

